# Học theo mẹo ngâm mặt bằng nước có gas, cô gái nhận cái kết không thể bất ngờ hơn!



## MoonLight (8/5/18)

*Zoe Weiner đã trực tiếp thử nghiệm phương pháp làm đẹp được các chị em Hàn Quốc đang rất ưa chuộng.*
Trào lưu làm đẹp bằng nước có ga được bắt nguồn từ xứ sở kim chi, nơi các cô gái Hàn thi nhau lăng xê cho phương pháp giúp trẻ hoá da mới tinh này. Chúng ta thường tốn khá nhiều chi phí cho các loại mỹ phẩm giúp thu nhỏ lỗ chân lông, làm da căng mịn, đánh bay mụn đầu đen... Nhưng phương pháp thu nhỏ lỗ chân lông bằng nước có gas lại rất rẻ.

_

_
_Làm đẹp bằng nước có gas là phương pháp ít tốn kém chi phí._​
Đó chính là lý do đầu tiên khiến cô gái Zoe Weiner bị hấp dẫn với phương pháp làm đẹp mới này. Cô chia sẻ rằng, mình muốn biết liệu phương pháp đang "hot" này có thực sự hiệu quả hơn những cách lột mụn đầu đen truyền thống hay không.

Trên phương diện chuyên môn, liệu nước có gas có thực sự có khả năng làm đẹp cho da? Bác sĩ Susan Bard của Bệnh viện da liễu Sadick tại thành phố New York (Mỹ) cho biết: _"Cho tới nay, vẫn chưa có bằng chứng khoa học cho tác dụng của nước có gas với vấn đề làm đẹp. Về lý thuyết, nước có gas có tính axit nhẹ nên tẩy được da chết, nhưng bạn nên cẩn thận vì nó cũng có thể gây kích ứng cho da khô hay da nhạy cảm."_

_

_
_Tuy rằng được cảnh báo trước về rủi ro có thể xảy ra của nó, nhưng Zoe vẫn tiến hành cuộc thử nghiệm này._​
_

_
_Đầu tiên, cô làm sạch da mặt bằng sửa rửa mặt, giúp loại bỏ bớt những bụi bẩn bám sâu trong da._​
_

_
_Tiếp theo đó, cô hoà đều dung dịch nước khoáng và nước có gas theo tỉ lệ 1:1._​
_

_
_Kế tiếp, cô  áp mặt mình vào nồi nước có gas đã được chuẩn bị sẵn._​
_

_
_Sau khi ngâm mặt, Zoe cảm thấy dường như mình làm chưa đúng lắm, vì thế dung dịch đã xộc thẳng vào mũi vào miệng._​
_

_
_Vẫn kiên trì với kế hoạch làm đẹp, cô tiếp tục lấy hơi, nín thở, ngâm tiếp mặt mình vào đó._​
Kết quả, cô nàng chỉ ngâm mặt được khoảng 20 giây. Lỗ chân lông trên da thu nhỏ lại đáng kể, mụn đầu đen có thể không biến mất hoàn toàn nhưng cũng giảm đi khá nhiều khoảng 70% theo mắt thường nhìn thấy. Da mặt cũng khá lên và sáng hơn nhưng cũng chỉ duy trì được vài tiếng đồng hồ sau đó.

_

_
_Và cuối cùng, nếu tò mò về phương pháp làm đẹp này bạn cũng có thể tự mình trải nghiệm nó. Để xem liệu Zoe đã nhận xét đúng về cách làm đẹp này hay không nhé!_​
Nguồn: Theo Thảo My (Khám phá)


----------

